# New Ratings System



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi, this what Uber could do.

4.90-5.0 >80% acceptance 10% Uber 90% driver
<80% acceptance 20% Uber 80% driver

4.80-4.89 >80% acceptance 15% Uber 85% driver
<80% acceptance 25% Uber 75% driver

4.70-4.79 no acceptance adjustment applied 25% Uber 75% Driver

4.0 - 4.69 50% Uber 50% Driver

<4.0 50:50 & review.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's file this in the "things Uber can, but never will do file"


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Haha...that would be nice but I am sure Uber will magically throw in some low ratings just to keep their money


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Only in your wet dreams. *


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh I forgot to say - pax ratings

Dont

F'ING

*MATTER*


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

Of all the things they could do, there is one absolute thing that they must do and put in a way to calculate for prejudice, racist, hateful people. Some folks are just like that still and will never be satisfied. They are also using a technology that they don't full understand. If it comes up, the PAX asks and I explain the rating system to them, they suddenly have a look of disbelief on their face. Uber is using a rating system to maintain quality of drivers but not providing literature to the pax about the rating system.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

mikejm said:


> Hi, this what Uber could do.
> 
> 4.90-5.0 >80% acceptance 10% Uber 90% driver
> <80% acceptance 20% Uber 80% driver
> ...


Confusing. Pls explain


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

It won't happen. Uber will forever hold it above our heads as a means to make sure we bend over backwards for entitled dbags who can rate us 1 for kicks knowing they could harm someone's livelihood. Pretty psychopathic if you ask me. The lack of people rating is what is hurting me at the moment to where I'm asking passengers if they aren't pleased with the service to please give constructive criticism. The rating system doesn't ever tell you what you're doing wrong or right, I'm supposed to get people from point A to B in a timely and safe manner.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

rman954 said:


> It won't happen. Uber will forever hold it above our heads as a means to make sure we bend over backwards for entitled dbags who can rate us 1 for kicks knowing they could harm someone's livelihood. Pretty psychopathic if you ask me. The lack of people rating is what is hurting me at the moment to where I'm asking passengers if they aren't pleased with the service to please give constructive criticism. The rating system doesn't ever tell you what you're doing wrong or right, I'm supposed to get people from point A to B in a timely and safe manner.


Amen brother.


----------

